# Wago mbt.dll für 64 bit?



## AndiE (8 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setzte derzeit in einem Testbetrieb die mbt.dll (Ver. 1.0 vom 14.8.2003) ein. Ich nutze die in vb.net auf einem WinXP-Rechner.
Nun möchte ich das ganze als Dienst auf einem Win 2003-Server (64bit) installieren.

Meine Frage: Läuft die dll überhaupt auf einem 64bit-Rechner oder benötige ich da vielleicht eine andere Version?

Ich bekomme beim Auslesen der Werte folgenden Fehler:
"Es wurde versucht, eine Datei mit einem falschen Format zu laden. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x8007000B)"

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
Andreas


----------

